# PCI to USB Host Controller



## colin22 (Jan 14, 2008)

After a crash with WInXP I now have no ALi PCI to USB open host controller. hence no USB connections. I recall it was an ALi (ACER) product
but do not seem able to download a new one from the internet and if I do i am not sure how to activate it. I hope someone can advise.
OS: WIn XP with SP 2
Motherboard: ASUS P5A Super 7

colin22


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

colin22 said:


> After a crash with WInXP I now have no ALi PCI to USB open host controller. hence no USB connections. I recall it was an ALi (ACER) product
> but do not seem able to download a new one from the internet and if I do i am not sure how to activate it. I hope someone can advise.
> OS: WIn XP with SP 2
> Motherboard: ASUS P5A Super 7
> ...


Congratulations on getting Windows XP to run on a Socket 7 Motherboard.

The USB chip on the motherboard should use the "stock" ALi USB driver from Microsoft. It should be automatic, the recognition of the USB.

You might want to check the USB settings in the BIOS. It can be disabled. Obviously if it's gotten disabled, enable it. Also, if it is NOT disabled? Then disable it! Why? Because when you reboot there will be NO USB anything. Windows will automatically disable all USB attached devices.

That's a good thing. Now reboot and enable the USB. Windows will recognize a new device has been discovered and load the appropriate driver(s). This should bring back everything USB.

Keep in mind that the USB on the Motherboard is V1.1 USB not USB v2.0. You may have difficulties getting USB devices to work properly with this version of Windows. It's supposed to do "auto recognition" for USB devices. 

BTW, ASUS does NOT have USB drivers on their site for this motherboard. Supposedly they are built in to the OS.

HTh

Bill


----------



## colin22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Dear Bill, I tried your advice and disabled USB/ boot/re-enabled usb in the bios/rebooted but to no avail. Windows says it found new hardware- Universal serial bus controller - but could not load any drivers even with access to the internet. It produced a Code 28 error code. I think perhaps I should delete this controller and still try to get the ALi Pci to usb controller installed from somewhere.
I seem to recall that there were 3 items in the Other Devices section of the Device Management list. The Ali controller, some other device and a specific device which came from the USB Storage box CD.
Not of much help to me I fear.
Thanks for your suggestions
regards
Colin22


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

colin22 said:


> Dear Bill, I tried your advice and disabled USB/ boot/re-enabled usb in the bios/rebooted but to no avail. Windows says it found new hardware- Universal serial bus controller - but could not load any drivers even with access to the internet. It produced a Code 28 error code. I think perhaps I should delete this controller and still try to get the ALi Pci to usb controller installed from somewhere.
> I seem to recall that there were 3 items in the Other Devices section of the Device Management list. The Ali controller, some other device and a specific device which came from the USB Storage box CD.
> Not of much help to me I fear.
> Thanks for your suggestions
> ...


Pardon me. But, I thought we were talking about the onboard USB setup. From your statements it appears that you have a PCI(?) USB card installed in your machine. Is that correct? Because if is then I've been looking for the wrong thing, for you.

Bill


----------



## colin22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Bill,
No I do not have a special card, only the USB connections from the mother board which still work if I put a HDD with WIN 98 SE in instead of the one with WIN xp. Before XP failed there was a ALi PCI USB host controller but the driver from USB storage CD would not load so I was anticipating having to update the PCB to USB controller to accomdate WIN XP. thats when things went wrong, I do not know what I did to get a blue screen but on rebootiing, after a chkdsk check, no PSB to USB controller and although windows found this Universal USB controller it fails to load it.
I hope this clarifies the situation a little.
thanks for talking to me.
Colin


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Go to the device manager and UNINSTALL all USB devices under the USB heading. Then reboot and let the computer find them again (it will). If you have SP2, then it should find them with no problems and it might just get back what you lost.

Addendum: If the crash was recent and you didn't reload XP, then you could try a restore point that had it working properly.

Post back with results.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Collin22, have you tried to re-install the Acer "ALi PCI to USB Host Controller". It's listed in the "stock" drivers list for Windows XP.

Bill


----------



## colin22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Bill, I would love to download it but I have not been able to download the controller from any internet site yet. I have tried Microsoft but cannot find the USB one. I Think I must be stupid. Could you please advise how to get to the Microsoft download site. None of the various search options produce a USB one only IDE.
Colin22
PS I did try to uninstall the one USB device shown with the yellow ?, the only one I have. 
but as it never installed it didn't make much difference
The USB has never worked with XP so system restore is no good.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

colin22 said:


> Bill, I would love to download it but I have not been able to download the controller from any internet site yet. I have tried Microsoft but cannot find the USB one. I Think I must be stupid. Could you please advise how to get to the Microsoft download site. None of the various search options produce a USB one only IDE.
> Colin22
> PS I did try to uninstall the one USB device shown with the yellow ?, the only one I have.
> but as it never installed it didn't make much difference
> The USB has never worked with XP so system restore is no good.


Guess I assumed to much.

The drivers should already be on your system.

To reinstall the Acer driver? Go to the device manger and right click on the item with the exclamation mark on it. Select properties. Under the driver TAB, select Update Driver. When the dialog box opens select the option that says you will specify the driver.

When the next dialog opens select "display all drivers" or something to that effect. A new dialog box will open displaying two windows, in the left hand window will be a list of manufacturers, in the right hand window will be a list of the drivers that Windows XP has for that manufacturer.

Pick Acer, in the left hand window and the driver you wish to install from the right hand window. Follow the prompts from there. You might want to have your XP disk handy it may ask for it if it can't find the driver on the HDD.

HTH

Bill


----------



## sniffyb (Jan 16, 2008)

the usb controller is part of the motherboard chipset
you need to identify the chipset used by your motherboard, i can tell you that it is ALi� M1541
download the drivers for the chipset, i can tell you this site has them
http://driverscollection.com/?file_id=18868
click on the top link and download for your os
the file is an exe and i have checked its integrity it is safe for download
to get the files inside use an exe extractor i can recomend what i use
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Compression-tools/Universal-Extractor.shtml
install universal extractor, it will apear in your start menu, run it and open the downloaded chipset driver exe file, i can tell you it is called "Integrated1.091.exe"
this will create a folder in the same location as the exe called 
"Integrated1.091"
inside this folder there is a folder named USB, this contains your usb controller driver

if xp continues to be stubborn and doesnt load it its way, just run the "Integrated1.091.exe" file and this will reinstall all chipset drivers
(you may have to update some other drivers after) 

please post results for future reference

kind regards

sniffyb


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

There are two if situations here that need to be in play:

1) If you have your chipset drivers loaded then the controllers should be there, and

2) If you have SP2 loaded with XP, then the drivers should already be on your computer from the OS load and the SP2 load.

That should be all you need.


----------



## sniffyb (Jan 16, 2008)

edit


----------



## colin22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi all. I deleted the USB contoller which removed all th yelloow question marks.
I then rebooted and windows sald found new hardware viz Universal USB controller.
Iwent through the various steps but when i selected 'install from list' I got a blank panel: no Listing of possible drivers even with net access enabled. Then I went back to the properties button clickng on this gave the usual screen which says 'no drivers loaded (code 28)' , but then I went one stage further to Drivers and got a message ' No drivers loaded or required (code 1)'
This seem a little confusing!
However the USB storage is still nonfunctional
I do have XP and SP2.
I wiill try to see if I can find a system restore with the old ALi Controller. Even thugh it didn't function with XP I might be able to update it successfully this time without causing the system to crash. Here's hoping.
Colin22


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Colin, go down to the USB area in the device manager and open the + with a click. Then, select each and every (especially the one that has the word "enhanced" in it) item under that area and right click and select "update drivers" and don't let it search the internet for them, they should already be there if you have SP2 installed as you do. They will be there right on the hard disk. See if you get any updates. Be sure also as mentioned that you need to make sure all USB areas are enabled in the Bios Setup Menu.


----------



## colin22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi all again. further to last. I did manage to find a system restore which put back a "Ali open Host Controller file version 5.1.2600.2180 ( xpsp_sp2_rtm040803)" and a "USB root hub". Neither of these can be updated " no drives found" says windows even with 'Select from list' chosen.
The USB storage still refuses to go. What Next?
Colin22


----------



## sniffyb (Jan 16, 2008)

hi collin please refer to my previous post i have explained in detail where to find the driver and how to install 

regards

sniffyb


----------



## colin22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi sniffyb, Before I try your advice I have a little more information. (a) I am advised that my bios doesn't have much USB included. (b) With the ALi & USB root Hub now apparently Ok the Device Manager now shows (with the yellow ?s) under Other "USB Storage". The properties for this say 'Device not configured (code 1)' ! As far as I know there is no configuration possible and the manufacture of the chip in the Storage Unit (a GL811E) say no drivers are needed with XP. WINDOWS looks for an .inf file on the Unit's CD when I try Update drivers but there are only 3 .exe files with no explanations.
Thank you all for your assistance and patience.
Colin22


----------



## sniffyb (Jan 16, 2008)

i suggest using universal file extractor, this is capable of extracting the individual inf and sys drivers from the exe files, therefore you don't need instructions, just extract the exe files to a folder on your computer, using device manager you can then update the driver yourself

for a free and safe download (i use the program myself) goto :
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Compression-tools/Universal-Extractor.shtml

regards 

sniffyb


----------



## colin22 (Jan 14, 2008)

SniffyB, Hi. I downloaded the universal extractor and ran it on my 3 .exe files and in each case it produced a .inf file, as well as various others. Unfortunately windows declined to accept any of them as suitable for my USB Storage. 
BUT during the course of checking Google for Ali host Controller, of which I seem to have a fairly up to date version, I found a comment buy another person which said try making the search look at C:/windows/inf . This I did and now the STORAGE SHOWS in 
'MY Computer'. Why windows could not find the right file before I cannot understand.
Anyhow thanks to all of you for your advice.
Regards

Colin22


----------

